
Ask HN: Does anyone here trade cryptocurrencies successfully? - jamiegreen
If you do, what is your strategy? How do you make trading decisions, and what resources did you use to get started?
======
thiagooffm
I use sentimental analysis over some content + other factors, when it hits
some threshold, I trade it myself.

I don't automate it also because I'm not looking for very short trade
movements, but more like in periods of 8 hours. So I either buy or sell my
complete position in the coin, generally operating 2-3 coins.

I've tried trading with a bot with this system, created by myself, but I've
found out that it's better to set up a trade with a stop, use the criteria of
whether using a coin or the other and just sell it after a few hours, as hype
usually lasts for a couple of hours as news travel fast, so do people start
selling off early. You generally want to analyse it yourself how much hype
there is.

Note that I don't believe in cryptocoins as they are, for me they are bullshit
without a business model or intrinsic value, but some clueless people think
they are "investing" on it, so I'm there to make profit out of their lack of
knowledge.

With 3-4 trades a day, there's much window to make like 10% a day, even though
it sounds crazy, some coins got some big volatility.

Also, some days I stay out of the market, based on my criteria. Some days
things will just go generally down after sometimes after weeks of gains. It's
better to stay out with your money than in the game to lose.

~~~
_jdams
Can you recommend a website exchange I can create an account and get started?

~~~
rrrrrraul
Chiming in with one exchange I've used, Coinbase / GDAX , I think it might
only be available if you're in the United States.

~~~
siquick
Using it from Australia here but you can't sell in Coinbase if in Aus so I
have to send ETH/BTC/LTC to a local exchange (BTCMarkets) to withdraw $.

------
jurgenwerk
I started trading just recently with smaller amounts. Basically what I do is
really stupid and not technical at all, but it works: I lurk in various chat
rooms where people discuss and alert which coin started "pumping" and what's
hot right now. Then I go and check the graph for that coin and try to estimate
if it will grow more. I also look for popular coins that fell low after
initial high. Then I buy them and immediately set a sell order in the exchange
to automatically sell them when the price rises to a certain point, to earn a
couple percent of my trade investment. Then, the most important part - I
forget about this. I just wait until the sell orders are cleared out, it
usually takes a couple of days or weeks. This way I'm earning around $200 per
week. Of course, all is correlated with the price of BTC. If it drops I'll be
at loss :)

------
luckyt
Anybody actually making money trading cryptocurrencies wouldn't be eager to
share their strategies on Hacker News...

------
sova
I have a lot of strategy ideas but in general the idea is to find very
promising technologies that have surpassed nascent issues in the original
protocol, invest as much as you can as early as possible, and sit on the funds
as long as possible, ideally many years.

------
quickthrower2
I got some dogecoin once and sold. So profit. Much luck. But no systematic
system.

